# Lower Buchs county, PA and Central NJ



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

*Lower Bucks county, PA and Central NJ*

Hi all,Im a new member to this site and a proud owner of a new Chevy Cruze Eco which I just picked up this weekend. Does anyone want to meetup in bucks county or central NJ? Look forward to meeting fellow Cruze owners!Aaron.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks!

aaron.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard! I'd meet up. I'm in Bucks. There is a monthly car show in Warrington at the lowes. Might be a good meeting place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there,

Sounds good! do you know the exact date?


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

This Saturday 5-9. It's run by the Corvette club of DelVal. It's open to anyone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh bummer... I'm off to Florida this weekend  ****... sorry


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

No worries. I have a previous engagement as well. They do the show the third Saturday of each month from April to October. Maybe next month. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone planning to go to the New Hope Car Show this Weekend? was thinking about Sunday??
New Hope Auto Show, Cars, Trucks, Motorcycles and More.

AJ


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm probably not going to make either of those shows but I might stop by one at Redz on the BLVD on sunday from 4-8PM. I'm in Levittown, PA and would be interesting in meeting up sometime with everyone


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all, it's been some while since i posted the meetup and I thought I'd give it another try. Anyone interested to meetup? Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I am interested. In Levittown here and up for a meet!



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jupiterpa (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi *MafiaLTZ11*, Thanks. I wonder if that car show is still on every month? we could aim to meet there or if you have any recommendations please feel free!


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey I'm in Warminster! I won't mind a meet up!
Brent


----------

